# 2bd 2bt MARRIOTT TIMBER LODGE in south Lake Tahoe - SPRING break



## goodjobwm (Feb 16, 2017)

MARRIOTT TIMBER LODGE in south Lake Tahoe - SPRING break

check-in:  April 2nd, 2017
check-out:  April 9th, 2017

unit size: 2 bd / 2bt / full kitchen

$700 for this entire week.

Thanks


----------



## epcmart (Feb 17, 2017)

goodjobwm said:


> MARRIOTT TIMBER LODGE in south Lake Tahoe - SPRING break
> 
> check-in:  April 2nd, 2017
> check-out:  April 9th, 2017
> ...



Wish I could use it..excellent deal!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunk (Feb 19, 2017)

If only this was the following week..


----------



## goodjobwm (Feb 20, 2017)

this reservation can be transferred to your name for easy check-in.
payment can be made via paypal. 
Thanks


----------



## funtime (Feb 20, 2017)

just got back from Marriott Timber Lodge.  It's been 5 years since I have been, and I was very impressed.  The place was really jumping.  It was fun just sitting in the lobby and watching the world go by.  They had a couple of get togethers in the evening in the lobby, serving beer and wine which was really awesome.  There's a ton of snow! I did not get the season ticket this year, otherwise I would take you up on the offer.  Next year I am getting the season ticket.


----------



## goodjobwm (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm willing to split this week.


----------



## goodjobwm (Mar 7, 2017)

FANTASTIC YEAR for SKIERS!!!
SNOW SNOW, OH SNOW !!!
SKI SKI, OH SKIING !!!
Take few nights of this week


----------



## BarbA (Mar 14, 2017)

Is this still available?


----------



## goodjobwm (Mar 14, 2017)

BarbA said:


> Is this still available?



This week is now claimed.

Thanks all for your interest !


----------

